# Hazy, 15.1hh, dapple grey gelding. Microchip 372100400002252



## cally6008 (21 July 2013)

'Hazy'
Crime Ref: 13/13/188605







Breed - CONNEMARA
Gender - Gelding

Description / Comments - Crime ref number 13/13/188605, Police Station:Keighley, Officers name: Helen Wynn-Evans / Horsewatch, Contact number: None given / 101
White markings: Dark points, scar on bridge of nose, slight bump to outside of left knee, Microchip: 372100400002252

Colour - Dapple Grey
Height - 15.1hh
Age
Stolen from - Address taken from: Eygpt House, Isles Lane, Oxenhope, Keighley, West Yorkshire, BD22
Date of Theft - 04-05-2013
Region - Stolen Horse Register, Tel: 0870 870 7107, E-Mail: info@farmkey.co.uk


----------

